# Shelley Old's Track bike Stolen



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Proman Team's Shelley Old's Track bike was stolen, be on the lookout...

If seen or found, please contact:
Nicola Cranmer, General Manager
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 415.246.8791 

NATIONAL TEAM RIDER SHELLEY OLDS’ BIKE IS STOLEN TWO DAYS BEFORE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS IN PREPARATION FOR WORLD CUP
September 30, 2008 – Grave misfortune has struck within the PROMAN Women’s Professional Cycling Team and UCI Professional Track Team. Shelley Olds determined this morning that her bike was stolen from her car in Gilroy, California, Her car was parked in a driveway near the Eagle Creek Golf Course.

“I love that bike,” explained Olds, shaking her head in disbelief. “You work hard to get yourself set up on a bike, then you get used to it and grow to appreciate everything about it. It wouldn’t be quite the tragedy it is if not for Track National Championships just two days away. I don’t know yet what I’ll do. We hope to recover the bicycle and I am offering a reward” 

Bike Specs:
BMC Trackmaster 47cm Carbon frame, Cane Creek 50mm Carbon wheels, white Ritchey Syncros stem, 38cm FSA Bars, Dura ace 165mm cranks, gold Izumi Chain 

“This is especially painful since one of the most important races of Shelley’s career is just two days away,” explained Nicola Cranmer, General Manager of PROMAN Women’s Professional Cycling Team. “But it’s also a terrible misfortune because BMC had the frame flown in from Switzerland especially for Track Nationals and the UCI World Cups and all of our sponsors have been so generous in their support of our team, and our staff has worked so hard to get all of Shelley’s equipment dialed in and has maintained it so that it has worked flawlessly over the past two years.”

If you have any information on the whereabouts of Shelley’s bike, please contact Cranmer at the above phone number or email. The team is happy to support efforts by the police to pursue perpetrators, but will also gladly recover the bike, no questions asked. A reward is offered


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

There ain't that many 47cm BMC Trackmasters out there folks and time is of the essence as nationals is just two days away. Here's the full specs:

BMC Trackmaster 47cm Carbon frame, Cane Creek 50mm Carbon wheels, white Ritchey Syncros stem, 38cm FSA Bars, Dura ace 165mm cranks, gold Izumi Chain


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Will do.



> There ain't that many 47cm BMC Trackmasters out there folks and time is of the essence as nationals is just two days away.


Yep. A 47-cm BMC track bike? There can't be many of those in the states.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Word on the street is that it has been recovered by the pohlice!

from Alto Velo:
-----------
Police have found Shelly's bike. Rear tire was flat. Speculation 
that the thief had problems riding the bike with no brakes - go 
figure!!!

Found the post on Craig's list!!

Leo


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

A note from Shelley:


> Thank you everyone for helping yesterday
> 
> If you had asked me what the worst possible thing that could happen to me would be, I don't even think I could have dreamed up what happened to me yesterday. But, it would be something along the lines of this: Waking up on my birthday at 6:30 a.m. ready to head over to the track for one last motor-paced training session to tune up the legs before Nationals, only to find that my brand new BMC Track Master bike with 85 Cane Creek Carbon Wheels was stolen out of my car. Not only that, but my bag with all of my gear would be gone also. In the process of discovering that my bike, which was going to be used at the Elite Track National Championships in 2 days, was gone I would swing open the front door of my car in disbelief and anger and pierce the corner of my eye. Now I have an eye that's bleeding and soon to be black and blue and swollen, a missing bike and gear, and a whole lot of bad emotion raging inside me. Well, that's exactly what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

That's great news. I love this line from her account:



> They said the bike was leaned up against the car when they came home from work and they didn't think anything of it right away, mistaking it for one of their own kids bicycles.


Any of us would recognize that as a dream track machine, but JQP doesn't distinguish it from the kids' bikes. Really helps keep out sport/hobby in perspective.  

Too bad they didn't catch the guy. I guess he got tired of waiting for the neutral support vehicle for a wheel swap for the flat.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Dr_John said:


> I guess he got tired of waiting for the neutral support vehicle for a wheel swap for the flat.


Do they have a neutral support vehicle on the track?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

glad she found her bike, how did she do? 

i don't understand people who leave valuables in the trunk, is it really worth the conveinence to have it possibly stolen?


----------



## MerlinDude (Oct 17, 2004)

OneGear said:


> glad she found her bike, how did she do?


Apparently well enough to make it worth people's while:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/track.ph...Anationals08/USAnationals083/TrackNatsDay3007

and

http://www.cyclingnews.com/track.ph...Anationals08/USAnationals083/TrackNatsDay3017


----------

